# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Κλουβιά >  Τα σπίτια του Μάριου

## Sissy

Αυτα ειναι τα σπιτια του Μαριου...

----------


## maria-karolina

Τα έχει όλα ταυτόχρονα και διαλέγει σε ποιό να πάει??? Αχ η προτελευταία φωτογραφία με τρελλαίνειι!!! Τι τέλειος μέσα στο σκάφος!!! Το τελευταίο τι ακριβώς είναι???

----------


## marlene

Εξαιρετικά, Σίσσυ!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Τα έχει όλα ταυτόχρονα και διαλέγει σε ποιό να πάει??? Αχ η προτελευταία φωτογραφία με τρελλαίνειι!!! Τι τέλειος μέσα στο σκάφος!!! Το τελευταίο τι ακριβώς είναι???


Το χρησιμοποιεί σαν κλουβί μεταφοράς.Σε πολλά πετ σοπ το έχουν .Ο Μάριος είναι μικρό πουλάκι οπότε το συγκεκριμένο είναι μικρό και βολικό.

----------

